# Ferret colour and pattern charts



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I have created two charts, one for colour and one for patterns/markings. I've made these because a lot of people don't know what colour their ferret is or are unsure of their markings. Cinnamon and champagne ferrets are sandy, just different shades or warmth of colour.

Colour chart









Pattern/marking chart


----------



## Unkn0wn (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi what type would my boy be to the right? I know my first one Frodo is an albino. I'm not sure which Sam is, he does have a slight mask over his eyes


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

@Unkn0wn Sammy is a sandy, as he's more red than light brown, he'd be a cinnamon in America, he's very cute


----------



## Unkn0wn (Feb 21, 2016)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> @Unkn0wn Sammy is a sandy, as he's more red than light brown, he'd be a cinnamon in America, he's very cute


What sort of pattern would you say he has?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Unkn0wn said:


> What sort of pattern would you say he has?


He doesn't have a pattern, he's hasn't got mitts, a bib, blaze, a white head or and other pattern, if he's got white spots on his belly then you could say that he's a marked ferret


----------

